# My 18yr old daughter loves making Pinstripe strings!



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Hutch


----------



## Mr.Moose (Sep 15, 2011)

nice looking string


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

flag said:


> From the looks of the string she is very good at it nice looking string there


exactly what I was going to say. tell her well done from me too!


----------



## JF from VA (Dec 5, 2002)

Should the name of your business now be "Hutch and Daughter?"


----------



## bingerarcher (Aug 9, 2009)

Tell your daughter "Great Job"!


----------



## flag (Oct 4, 2009)

From the looks of the string she is very good at it nice looking string there


----------



## SNAPTHIS (Jan 16, 2003)

Super looking string, someone has the gift of patients, once again nice job. I'm going to have to try making one of these it looks like a challenge. Mark


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Thats awesome!!! She did a great job too! My 7 year old daughter loves to make strings too. She made the whole set for her Ruckus with a pinstripe too. Its cool to watch our kids take after us!


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Ray knight said:


> Thats awesome!!! She did a great job too! My 7 year old daughter loves to make strings too. She made the whole set for her Ruckus with a pinstripe too. Its cool to watch our kids take after us!


Hey Ray, She is actually my number one string builder for my business and she builds one mean string! My other daughter builds wrist slings and is starting to build flemish strings. Sure is nice to see our kids taking after us. 



Hutch


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Deer Eliminator said:


> Hey Ray, She is actually my number one string builder for my business and she builds one mean string! My other daughter builds wrist slings and is starting to build flemish strings. Sure is nice to see our kids taking after us.
> 
> 
> 
> Hutch


Thats awesome Hutch!!


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Ray knight said:


> Thats awesome Hutch!!


Thanks Ray! Archery is so fun! 


Hutch


----------



## Ray knight (Jan 9, 2012)

Deer Eliminator said:


> Thanks Ray! Archery is so fun!
> 
> 
> Hutch


Especially with our kids involved!! Makes it even better.


----------



## Avid Sportsman (Jul 11, 2013)

Maybe you should start a business.:wink:


----------



## bfisher (Nov 30, 2002)

Isn't there something in the laws prohibiting child labor? LOL. Now I know who is making my strings--the girls.

Barry


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Avid Sportsman said:


> Maybe you should start a business.:wink:


Shes had one for 6 years!:thumbs_up


Hutch


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

bfisher said:


> Isn't there something in the laws prohibiting child labor? LOL. Now I know who is making my strings--the girls.
> 
> Barry


Shhhhhhhhhhhhhh! she isn't finished your string yet!!!!


Hutch


----------



## Babooze (Jan 5, 2008)

Thats just plain awesome Hutch! Great going!


----------



## thwackaddict (Sep 1, 2006)

Gotta love it! Great string!


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks everyone!



Hutch


----------



## bucks/bulls (May 23, 2010)

Them girls keep it up hutch and they'll be retiring you and taking over the buisness in no time lol..give em a pat on the back,they're both turning out great products! I'm actually kinda scared for the day my lil girl is old enough to give it a whirl..at 4,she's already so smart and independent she'll prolly end up teaching me lol..


----------



## mongopino915 (Mar 3, 2009)

Awesome kid and trademark. Must be taking after her old man. Wish my 12 yrs old daughter would make her own string to take after her old man as well. Totally kool.


----------



## SNAPTHIS (Jan 16, 2003)

I got inspired by the all the great looking pinstripe strings in this and other threads and last Sunday tried making one of my own. It came out as pretty as anything on this or any other thread, red and yellow with a two strand black pin stripe between them. It took me over an hour to lay out and get the twist right but once I finally got it, it was awesome. Served it up and set it aside until today when I installed it on my Pro comp elite. Checked and set everything up put about 25 shots through it, installed the peep and for the first time in a long, long time I have a peep that turns. It gets 85% back and then turns 90 degrees. I wanted to try to save the string so I cut all the serving off and started over. Without serving [ i left the peep in ] when i apply 300lbs the peep never moves, when i take the pressure away it still doesnt move so I started the top end serving with half the drag on the beiter that i used the first time. when that first serving was done releasing the 300lbs would now cause the peep to turn 360 degrees. I think Ive messed up somehow in the lay out but except for the four tags on one end and two tags on the other everything went as normal. My lay out was as follows 2 strands black, 8 strands red going the same way with tags at the same end. Then 10 strands of yellow from the other direction with tags at the opposite end. Tag end served both ends and moved to SS600, stretched and burnished and then twisted and untwisted until I got the black to lay perfectly between the red and yellow. Burnished again and let it set for 30 min. with 300lbs. Did the cam servings with 1D and the center serving with Bullwhip, don't know where i went wrong but I have a beautiful string that is trash, any insight would be appreciated. Thanks, Mark PS when you guys lay one out do you make the pin stripe the first two strands or do you put it between the two main colors???


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Sounds like serving rolling on the cams. When it is on the jig its straight out, but on the cams it twists. I might be wrong but serving too tight or to loose. But never the less the lay out is 2-10-2-10 for a 24 or 2-9.5-2-9.5 2 for a 22 strand string. With both tag ends equally separated at each end. Tag end it then stretch it. Twist it 10 to 15 twists and then pull out the pinstripes. Then finish the string as normal. 









Hutch


----------



## SNAPTHIS (Jan 16, 2003)

Deer Eliminator said:


> Sounds like serving rolling on the cams. When it is on the jig its straight out, but on the cams it twists. I might be wrong but serving too tight or to loose. But never the less the lay out is 2-10-2-10 for a 24 or 2-9.5-2-9.5 2 for a 22 strand string. With both tag ends equally separated at each end. Tag end it then stretch it. Twist it 10 to 15 twists and then pull out the pinstripes. Then finish the string as normal.
> 
> View attachment 1812826
> 
> ...


Hutch, thanks for taking the time to respond I appreciate the insight! It seems like sometimes on AT some folks are unwilling to give away their secrets and only the ones secure in their knowledge and professionalism will give it away so thanks again for being a PRO, Mark Trombley PS hope I can return the favor someday.


----------



## Deer Eliminator (Jan 21, 2010)

Mark, several guys on here are willing to help. Many have helped me. So I don't mind helping. Ray Knight has a good tread on here about pinstripes. Check it out. 



Hutch


----------



## BowStringDepot (Dec 25, 2013)

My daughter is at it again!









Hutch


----------



## trial153 (Nov 27, 2011)

Looks sweet Hutch.


----------



## SNAPTHIS (Jan 16, 2003)

bowstringdepot said:


> my daughter is at it again!
> 
> View attachment 1862262
> 
> ...


sweet!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## marc_groleau (Aug 18, 2007)

Great job!


----------



## BowStringDepot (Dec 25, 2013)

Thanks Guys!!


Hutch


----------

